# Vogueknittinglive/Los Angeles, CA



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

Nicky Epstein the Designer & Author is having a contest for anyone to create one of a kind flowers. Sept. 23-25 2011 @ the Hyatt Regency Century Plaza.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes, I got that email too.... are u in L.A. too?


----------



## chuilady (Feb 21, 2011)

That's part of the premiere Vogue Knitting Event in L.A. 
I'd LOVE to attend the whole affair...dream on....


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

Yona, I live in New York City.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

hi- I went to the one last year in the Hilton, NYC. If they charge $25 to enter, I won't go again. I took 2 workshops and they were overpriced & not worth the money I paid. The entrance fee was included because I took the workshops. The yarns were expensive. There was only one guy with lace yarn form California maybe Annaheim, who had half price yarn in huge skeins. He was the only one with reasonable prices. The HIlton is probably expensive for the sellers, so they charge so much. This year it's on Martin Luther King weekend. 
Going to the Reinbeck Sheep & Wool festival in October. I go every year. That's worth it. Thousands go from all over. 
Wish I could go to "stitches East" in Hartford Conn. That's also in Oct. but it's too expensive to travel to Hartford. Heard it's $70 from NYC on Amtrak.
Renee


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

hi, Renee, I used to go to the KNIT OUT on 14th St & Union Square. Met Cari Clemens from Caron Yarns. years ago  I wanted to go to the show in NYC. busy schedule working etc. But I make it to 57th St between 8th & 9th Ave in Manhattan Smileys' Yarn Sale in December every year. It is five days of sales. I am a hoarder :lol:


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- They don't do the 14th st. knit out anymore. i think they haven't done it for 3 or 4 years. I get to the Smiley's Hotel show every year. Last year I brought my knitting- crocheting workshop from my job. Now that I was terminated in March, I will go alone in Dec., unless I find another job & can't get time off.
I might go to Smileys in Queens on a Friday or Sat. if I run out of wool for the hats and the neck gaiters that i make for the troops. (I forgot when they are open now. I'll look on the website.)
Renee


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Terrylynn- Forgot to mention I have too much yarn Stash. I have a small room upstairs where I keep my extra yarn -Pattons Canadiana from Smiley's, one net bag of baby yarn, one bag of knitpics thin yarn,one suitcase of purples- novelty yarn that I have collected to make a fancy top. In my apartment I have another bag from Smileys and 3 plastic bins of yarn. I used to buy one ball or skein here and there of a yarn that I saw that I liked. I've stopped that. I have made about 23 winter hats for myself.
I recently discovered Polartec. It's really great for hats for the winter. I went to Philly to buy yarn of course, last December? or the year before and got caught in the blizzard with the 28inches of snow. I wore my Polartec hat in hot pink. The icy snow- sleet just flicked off that hat. I recommend it to everyone who lives in the snowbelt. 
Renee G


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

:-D Renee G, I have a stash that I don't know when I'll get to it. I was making a shawl for the job due to airconditioning in the summer and sometimes no heat in the winter. I ran out of yarn that was called Fancy Fur /stained glass. I don't see it in the store any more I need at least 3 skeins to wrap around shoulder/or legs. I'm stuck  I like to finish projects that I start and always wind up hitting a snag. what to do  I start on another project that I can travel with , waiting in line, even shopping. One time my husband said why did you bring that with you. you could have left it in the car :lol: we both had our hands full :thumbup:


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- If you ran out of the yarn- fancy fur- do a search on-line. Maybe type in the name of the yarn. Do yu know the manufacturer? You could contact them. Or contact Yarnmarket/ Webs/ Knitpics/ Rosie's Yarn Cellar/ Berrocco. See if they have that yarn. If you can't find more, then, use a similar yarn. But first rip back a few inches. Then save the smalll ball that you wound off from your shawl. Then add the new yarn and every few inches, add a stripe of the fancy fur. After a few inches of this, you can continue with the new yarn and it will look like a design.
Sometimes I can't take my big "project " with me, so iIhave a small one to knit while on the line at the bank, etc. Usually a scarf that doesn't require my attention. I have one more sleeve to do in the sweater-jacket I crocheted for my cousin. It's a very heavy sweater. I have to leave it on the couch. It must weigh about 6 pounds. I USED UP HALF MY STASH OF BLACK YARN & I AM VERY GLAD!! I doubled the yarn. It's very, very warm. It's long- down to the bottom of the hips. This idea to crochet her a sweater-jacket was a great idea to use up my black yarn.
That's an idea- knit or crochet your husband a sweater or pullover for the winter. Double the yarn. You can stripe it in "color blocks" not thin stripes. Color blocks are "in style" this year, my friend says. She saw it on QVC.Stripes of four five inches thick. It will use up a tremendous amount of yarn from your stash, maybe 30 skeins.
Renee


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- I thought I saw an announcement for the Union Sq. knitout this Sept. 17th. I will have to look more carefully.
I am going to Stitches East Sat.Oct. 21 in Hartford Conn. and the Reinbeck Festival on Sat. Oct. 15.
I love to get out of NYC before the snow hits. 
Two years ago I went to Philly in the blizzard, that Dec. and there was 28inches of snow. I walked thru Philly to Rosie's Yarn cellar. It was an adventure. Got back to Brooklyn at 2am.Good thing the subways were still running. My subway is outside and elevated tracks. This winter the subway lines were stopped for 2 days and I was stranded. Everything is an adventure. Got a lot for knitting done.


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Renee G, I made him a sweater after putting other projects aside. Told everyone I took 3 years to make him a sweater. :roll: not true. I just took my time   I think I made the sleeves tight I put his initials on back of the sweater.
He was so happy. I going to try your idea about the rows. In fact I did buy black fancy fur yarn from bargain store. not as heavy will go on line and look in my stash for something. what the heck its just to keep me warm. :thumbup:


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi- if it's not as thick or as warm, then double the yarn.


----------



## AriaM71 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

